# Motordrehzahlsteuerung per SPS



## Bergen_92 (9 August 2011)

Guten Tag allerseits,
Ich entschuldige mich schonmal im Vorfeld, falls ich irgendetwas unverständlich schreibe oder sonstiges...

Ich will als Abschlussprojekt eine Leitungsaufwickelmaschine bauen, dafür brauche ich ein Motor der Leitungen von 15m bis 100m aufwickel kann. Ich will über eine SPS vorgeben können was es für eine Leitungslänge ist und dann soll er die Leitung mit der gewünschten Drehzahl aufwickel. Ich will das über einer SPS laufen lassen, weil ich nachher noch einige Extras wie reinigung der Leitung hinzufügen wollen. 

Hier meine Fragen:
Was für ein Motor ist da zu empfehlen?
Wie kann ich per SPS die Drehzahl regel?
Falls sich die Leitung verhakt kann ich den Motor zum stoppen bringen?

Danke schon Mal für die Antworten!


----------



## MrLeeh (9 August 2011)

Bergen_92 schrieb:


> Was für ein Motor ist da zu empfehlen?
> Wie kann ich per SPS die Drehzahl regel?
> Falls sich die Leitung verhakt kann ich den Motor zum stoppen bringen?


Was für einen Motor nimmst du denn? Falls es ein Synchron-Servomotor ist, z.B. von SEW, dann brauchst du einen entsprechenden FU. Auf dem kannst du dann die entsprechende Bewegungsfunktion anlegen. Über einen Analogeingang kannst du z.B. die Drehzahl von der SPS an den FU übergeben. Die Steuerung an sich realisierst du dann über digitale Ein- und Ausgänge. Abhängig von der Anzahl an EAs, die du benötigst kannst du überlegen, die SPS komplett durch den FU zu ersetzen.

Eine Drehmomentenüberwachung (bei Verhaken) ist mit dieser Lösung dann auch gut machbar.

mfg
MrLeeh


----------



## Bergen_92 (9 August 2011)

MrLeeh schrieb:


> Was für einen Motor nimmst du denn? Falls es ein Synchron-Servomotor ist, z.B. von SEW, dann brauchst du einen entsprechenden FU. Auf dem kannst du dann die entsprechende Bewegungsfunktion anlegen. Über einen Analogeingang kannst du z.B. die Drehzahl von der SPS an den FU übergeben. Die Steuerung an sich realisierst du dann über digitale Ein- und Ausgänge. Abhängig von der Anzahl an EAs, die du benötigst kannst du überlegen, die SPS komplett durch den FU zu ersetzen.




Das steht noch alles in den Sternen, ich bin grad erst am Anfang. Reicht der Synchron-Servomotor zum aufwickeln von 100m und bis max. 25kg?

Wieviele EAs hat eine FU denn Maximal?
MfG Bergen


----------



## MrLeeh (9 August 2011)

Servomotoren SEW:
http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/produkt/synchrone-servomotoren-cmp.htm

Passender Umrichter:
http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/produkt/movidrive-b.htm

Der MDX60 hat 8 Binäreingänge und 4 verwendbare Binärausgänge. Datenblatt gibt' s auf der Website. Programmierbar mit CodeSys.


----------



## Bergen_92 (9 August 2011)

Wie ist das mit dem Programm, ist das ähnlich mit dem von Siemens?(da ich bis jetzt nur mit Siemens gearbeitet habe)
Kann man die SPS direkt mit dem FU verbinden oder wird man da noch etwas dazwischen brauchen???

MfG, Bergen


----------



## Superkater (9 August 2011)

Hallo,

es gibt von Siemens Fachleute die solche Applikationen berechnen können, und die anschließend ein Angebot zukommen lassen.

Die meisten Aufwickler werden mit Servos (Sycnhron oder Asynchron) und angebautem Getriebe mit der Sinamics Familie S120 Blocksize realisiert.


----------



## Bergen_92 (9 August 2011)

Kann ich die Sinamics Familie S120 auch direkt mit einer SPS Verbinden?
Was würden Sie mir von Siemens sonst noch empfehlen? (Motor, SPS)


Ich denke die SPS muss min. 16 Ein- und Ausgänge haben

MfG Dennis


----------



## Superkater (9 August 2011)

*Sinamics S120 kann mit CPU kommunizieren*

Hallo,

ja die Control-Units der Sinamics S120 und S110 Familie können entweder via Profibus oder Profinet mit der SPS kommunizieren. 

Man schickt via Bussystem die Steuerbefehle und Solldrehzahl des Motors von der SPS zum Sinamics S120 und leist die Statusrückmeldungen und Istwerte (z.B. Istdrehzahl oder Istmoment) zurück.


----------



## Bergen_92 (10 August 2011)

Gibt es auch Motoren die ich direkt Ansteuern kann?

Ist das für ein Azubi schaffbar die Sinamics S120 zu programmieren?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 August 2011)

Bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss Du bist Azubi und möchtest eine Maschine bauen? Du hast also nur die Kenntnisse aus Deiner Ausbildung?

Wenn Du beide Fragen mit JA beantworten kannst: Verwirf den Plan wieder. Als Einstieg solltest Du etwas Anderes machen, oder Dir jemanden an die Seite nehmen der sich damit auskennt.


----------



## Bergen_92 (10 August 2011)

Ich werde nur das Aufwickeln verwirklichen nicht komplett mit Reinigung usw.

das ist von aufbau her keine große sache, nur das verwirklichen mit der SPS und dem Motor da bin ich mir noch unsicher....


----------



## Bergen_92 (12 August 2011)

Kann man den MOVIDRIVE® B an der LOGO! anschließen?
also ich denke schon mit dem Analogausgang AM2 AQ.
Aber bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob der FU AEs hat..


----------



## MrLeeh (12 August 2011)

Bergen_92 schrieb:


> Kann man den MOVIDRIVE® B an der LOGO! anschließen?
> also ich denke schon mit dem Analogausgang AM2 AQ.
> Aber bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob der FU AEs hat..



Ich hab doch den Link zur Bedienungsanleitung vom Movidrive schon gepostet. Der hat nen Sollwerteingang.

mfg
MrLeeh


----------



## Bergen_92 (12 August 2011)

Ja super, danke,
war mir halt nur noch bisschen unsicher will jetzt nicht was falsches aussuchen, weil ich sonst noch länger auf die Ankunft warten muss.
Danke noch mal MrLeeh und allen anderen, wenn ich noch fragen weiß ich ja wo ich fragen kann

MfG,
Bergen


----------

